# ecu location



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello. Can anyone tell me where is located the ecu?need ti check cinectors because im loosing power in fastbturns and i read about two cases like this and the issue was the conectors in the ecu


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had to double check this for myself and figured I post this here too. Per this video, the 1.4, 1.6, 1.8 and diesel are all in the same general area. This is for the Gen I's although I do not have a Gen II to compare to.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The 2s have everything in the trunk with the battery. Looks like everything anyway.


----------

